# Having a panic attack!



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

Hi girls!I'm starting to panic again (I need a lobotomy







). Just started thinking about my "female" problems (pelvic pain, bloaded abdomen...) and can't convince myself that everything is alright. Even if my ultrasounds were normal, I still think of the worse. GRRRRRRRR! I wish I could see that darn GYN right ayway. I won't even be able to enjoy Christmas and the New Year. I hate myself for being so negative. HELLLLLP!







Nat


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Oh Nat {{{{hugs}}}}I'll join you for that lobotomy I think







I'm sure if there was anything nasty going on they would have noticed something on the ultrasound by now.Can you ring up your GYN doctor and have a chat? maybe that would help put your mind at rest and let you have any enjoyable time over christmas and new year.I know its hard when you don't know what is wrong and then you can't help worrying - but you know the stress of worrying will probably make you feel worse and so it all gets into a vicious cycle.I would definetely try ringing your GYN even if its just for a five minute chat for him/her to reassure you....if not what about going to see your local doctor and explaining your worries?A problem shared is a problem halved - so they say....Good Luck, I hope you get to have an enjoyable worry free christmas.Clair


----------



## Krissy (Jul 6, 2000)

Nat, all my ultrasounds were also ok,but i still have killer pain with ovulation & periods.Cheer up!







Krissy


----------



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

Hi Nat, just wanted to let you know that I completely understand how you feel. I know when Im freaking out and worrying about what is wrong with me I go into this panic frenzy sort of thing. My brain will actually feel numb







When I start feeling like that it usually only gets worse for me. And when I have those panic attacks the initial attack seems like it last an eternity. The only good quick fix for me is to go outside and keep walking around the block as quickly as I can. Eventually , I get so into the walking that it gets my mind off of the funny feelings. Then the next day I want to slap my self and say "What the heck was wrong with me ?"And if you answer yourself then maybe you really are a looney tune.







But seriously, I know what it feels like. I have been feeling horrible these last 2 weeks and its hard to understand what is really going on with your body when your having a million different symtpoms of all kinds of illnesses. Its overwhelming. But hang in there, and you will be feeling better soon.


----------



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

Thank you for answering. This is the only place I can turn for support... I don't like to talk about these things to any of my friends in town - it's just too "foreign" for anybody to understand, unless they have IBS. I do try to talk to my husband, but I think his patience run out. He figured that all the tests were done (well, almost and were all normal) and at this point, he told me that it's up to me to (mentally ) to deal with the situation... Easier said than done







Clair, thanks for the huggs... I needed that. As far as talking to my GYN, I tried. No hope, his secretary is like the Berlin wall. Can't convince her of my pain or anxiety. Guess, I will have to wait. My GP won't prescribe anything for the anxiety until all the tests are done. GO figure...Krissy, I guess we have to rely on the ultrasounds and deal with the pain when it comes... Thank you for taking the time to write back. I feel much better







Beth, you have an excellent suggestion. I've been meaning to exercise a bit more but since my body is totally out of control, I am never in the mood to do anything - and I mean anything!!







Thanks again to all of you...Nat


----------



## KarenP36 (May 24, 2001)

Hi Nat. You're pretty brave coming on line when you're having a panic attack. I can barely hold a conversation when it's going on. Sometimes they're really bad and I feel like I can cling to the ceiling. Other times it just feels like I'm just a little jumpy. My doctor always told me I had a somatization disorder. He said my anxiety came with me giving a physical ailment to it, pretty much thinking I was dying every day. They can still be pretty bad but sometimes I'm able to "talk myself down", saying things like "hey wait a minute, yesterday you thought you had MS, now you think you have cancer?" Even though I've had two ultrasounds this year I keep thinking, "what if I have ovarian cancer and it's too late", or "maybe it's a bladder tumor". Then I remember I just had an ultrasound a month ago. I'm a hopeless case! Feel free to E-mail me if you ever need anyone to talk to.


----------



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

Hi karen, I just wanted to pop in here to say that you sound just like me. Since Ive gotten whatever this crazy illness is I have jumped from one disease to the next. In the beginning I thought I had colon cancer , then stomach cancer , then ovarian cancer then uterine cancer then back to stomach cancer now Im freaked again about ovarian cancer. I know I sound like a fruit dont I? But when your going through this sort of thing and then you have panic attacks because you think you are dying from cancer or some other illness its hard to rationalize things. At least thats how it is for me. I almost feel afraid to just accept the ibs diagnosis because I have this deep down fear that just when I accept it and move on with things, I will find out that its really something much worse and then it would just wipe me out emotionally. Im just grateful for this website. So we all at least have each other to talk to.


----------



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

Hi Beth and Karen. You pretty much described what goes on my head. Always thinking, what if there is something really wrong? What if the doctors missed anything? I think of the worst and naturally, my last thing: what about my kids? How would they cope... And I go on an on








Like Beth, I've got to sit down and rationalize my thoughts. I did have three ultrasounds over a two-month period and they were all normal.Once again, thanks for your support! Nat


----------

